# Wrath of the Icestorm



## teknoaxe

This my small depiction of the icestorm and blizzard that happened in New England last week. I will probably make a longer version of this later.


----------



## MJTTOMB

It just sounds like a hip-hop backing track to me. No melody, no chord changes, nothing. Just a moderately compelling beat and some loud brass.


----------



## Rasa

A chord change would be nice


----------



## teknoaxe

Well I'm glad you two piped up. All I need now is Aramis to join in and my day will be complete.

*Edit* Oh.....Aramis is banned....well...big shocker there.


----------



## teknoaxe

Rasa said:


> A chord change would be nice


There is a chord change at 0:32. Apparently you missed that.


----------



## teknoaxe

MJTTOMB said:


> It just sounds like a hip-hop backing track to me. No melody, no chord changes, nothing. Just a moderately compelling beat and some loud brass.


There was a melody starting at 0:52. Apparently you missed that.


----------



## Rasa

Apparantly neither of us cared to listen to the same chord for longer then 20 seconds.
It's not like you're Pärt


----------



## MJTTOMB

So, in a minute-and-a-half-long piece, you change chords once a third of the way through the piece, and begin a brief melody two-thirds of the way through the piece?

Well, I suppose if you want to take pride in such an accomplishment, I have no right to stop you.


----------



## Rasa

None whatsoever, good sir!


----------



## teknoaxe

Perhaps I could get some other people to chime in on this?


----------



## Comus

The dull repetition is nauseating.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

As usual, I refrain from negative comments as they take too much of my time in most cases.

Positive elements in this opus:
-easy to learn by heart
-the duration is almost optimal, don't bother for a longer version
-the digital sounds are quite good
-easy access by youtube link


----------



## chillowack

Personally, I find the comments made so far about this piece too harsh--and in some cases rather arrogant as well.

It is not without its redeeming features. There is a certain tense mood conveyed by the music, and also some interesting dynamics. Since the piece is clearly done in the style of "video game music," I don't think it should be judged by too lofty a standard--and if it is, it should not be in a nasty way.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

chillowack said:


> Personally, I find the comments made so far about this piece too harsh--and in some cases rather arrogant as well.


Can you point out eactly where my comment is harsh or arrogant?


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

*A*



teknoaxe said:


> You know.


Nope



> I don't know why I even bother with this stupid website. How many people post here on a regular basis, like 10?


I just see you making a bold statement about arrogancy and rudeness, and when asked for proove, you become rude yourself before ragequitting....
You made a point, but certainly not yours....
:tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

teknoaxe said:


> You know. I don't know why I even bother with this stupid website. How many people post here on a regular basis, like 10?


Why dont you join some proper discussions and find out.


----------



## teknoaxe

> I just see you making a bold statement about arrogancy and rudeness, and when asked for proove, you become rude yourself before ragequitting....


I'm sorry dude. Let's analyze your analysis of my song and see what constructive and useful information you had to say.



Sanctus Petrus said:


> As usual, I refrain from negative comments as they take too much of my time in most cases.


Wow, man! We're getting off to a really positive start here, aren't we? I mean you might as well just have said "M*ost songs posted on this webzone are below my standards, if not crap, and yours is no different, but let's see if we can actually find something good about it, shall we?*" Nice! I have a warm fuzzy in my heart already.

So then we add to the constructive and useful feedback by:


> Positive elements in this opus:
> -the duration is almost optimal, don't bother for a longer version


Telling me that I shouldn't expand on the idea I presented like I said I was going to and...



> -easy to learn by heart
> -the digital sounds are quite good
> -easy access by youtube link


Making observations that are completely irrelevant to the composition being presented at the start of the thread. WOW DUDE!!! What a great and informative critique! I bet if Bach had your brilliant advice, he would have dropped music composition and picked up construction as a career! Maybe wrestling! Who knows??

Did I really have to explain this one to you, or did you really think I was THAT stupid? I apologize to chillowack and anyone here who tries to be apart of some sort of collaborative review, but this right here has been my experience on this website. I stated from the beginning of this thread that this was an IDEA that I will flesh out at a later date and people couldn't wait to take a **** on it. I'm not the only one either. I cannot learn from you jokers when there is no such thing as constructive feedback, so why even bother coming to this website.

It's not ragequit. It's the recognition that posting here has no redeeming value whatsoever.

Adios.


----------



## Rasa

If you post ideas, then you should recognise that there is a possiblity people think they're bad.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Believe it or not, we're not jokers. The vast majority of us actually know what we're talking about.


----------



## LordBlackudder

very effective. the repetition sounds as if you're trudging through a blanket of relentless snow. the horns and dark sound sounds like everythings grinding to a halt.

not sure why you are whining. soundtracks work for what they are intended for. and classical for what it was intended for. why you want to mix the two is confusing.

traditional composers are known for very elaborate works with a focus on the performance. that is exciting to hear but not really necessary in soundtracks. there is an entirely different complexity and process.


----------

